# 2012 Dodge Charger



## DarkStar (Jun 23, 2012)

I have a 2012 Charger with the 4.3 uconnect system. I am attempting to use the factory head unit to feed aftermarket everything else. The trouble I am having is getting the factory signal converted to line level. I have tried the Pac-Audio C2A-CHY5. When that is installed I get no audio at all. I can tell it is at least getting the volume up and down signal because I can hear the slight noise floor increase as I increase to max volume on the factory head unit. I also looked at their AOEM-CHR3 but it uses different plugs than what is used in the car. I also tried just a plain old LOC on the front speaker outputs, disconnected the rears and in doing so completely pissed off the factory head unit. It shut down all audio output when LOC was installed. After reconnecting the speakers I still had to disconnect the car battery for a bit to get it to reset and start outputting again. So any ideas on what I am missing or need to do? Is it likely that the head unit kicked into protection when I had the LOC installed because it did not see any load on the rear speakers? If that is the case I could throw a LOC on the rears too. Any help on this is appreciated.


----------



## DarkStar (Jun 23, 2012)

In case anyone else is interested... After playing around with this for a while, I found that this head unit wants to see some resistance across the speakers. The 20k ohms on the Audio Control converter is not enough. I have this working for now with 20 ohms of resistance across the speaker outs before the converter. Without it, the head unit shuts off all audio output and has to be reset by killing power to it. Its like it is protectecting a tube amp stage... Not real happy with it but it is at least functional for now.


----------



## DarkStar (Jun 23, 2012)

This one does not have an amp, but the signal was always pulled from the actual speaker leads at the speakers to go to the converter so that I was sure I was not missing it. I am using the LC2i now, same input impedance on their stuff.


----------



## Blackcharger06 (Mar 28, 2007)

Go aftermarket.. it will be alot better then the cleansweep lc6 or lc8... I've been there done that...


----------

